# Form 80 Discussion



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Hi everyone,

Since Form 80 has been popping up in more than one thread and there seem to be questions about it, and I have a few questions of my own, I thought it might not be a bad idea to open a thread just for anything regarding this form?  If you are reading this a while after the discussion took place please note that forms can change at any time and this is an "unofficial" discussion, not professional advice (in most cases, some members _are_ pros). 

*My questions regarding Form 80 so far*

So I've decided to just go ahead and add Form 80 to my initial application and get it over with. A few questions have come up just looking through the form.

(1) Employment History: Do I have to fill this out in the tiny little table on the form or are we allowed to attach our own description? Because I can't account for my work and unemployment history on such a small piece of paper, properly anyway.

(2) Siblings: So you are supposed to write down everything about all your siblings - step siblings included. That's really nice but my parents divorced when I was 19 and already long out of the house, I hardly know my stepsiblings as they are all (all five) older than me and one of them even lives in France. Do I seriously have to fill out their details? And is it a problem that one of my stepbrothers, whom I've only met once in 2007 and is no longer actively part of the family or in touch with anyone in the family, has a criminal history?

(3) Part H - Character Details: Once again I am confused by the wording, I keep doing this... "Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever:" been convicted of a crime etc. I am constantly confused by what they mean with "included in this application" but that must be a small language barrier. Do they mean just the people actively applying (so in my case, my de facto partner and myself)? Because I've just spent an hour filling out info on my entire family so I'm tempted to consider they might mean the people I've just filled out information of as well. Because if by "included in this application" they mean "included on this form", then obviously with my stepbrother being a scumbag I should be filling out "yes" to pretty much everything...

Thanks in advance for your help and I very much look forward to any further questions and discussions about this form!

Love, Nelly


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nelly -

Some thoughts on your questions:

1) DIAC likes it much better if you fill in the little table. The good news is that on the new Form 80's, no employer contact info is included. My suggestion: use the little table to your advantage - if only a small area is included for duties, etc, then include only that much info unless adding more is to your advantage. If so, add the additional info on the extension "additional information" page at the end of the application.

2) Yup, need to include all step-siblings, however they don't do any checking on them so criminal issues is no prob. Fill in as much data as you can, if there are things you don't know and can't find out, include a note in the additional info page at the end to this effect.

3) Included in the application means you plus any migrating family members/dependents (ie, secondary applicants). If a person is not migrating with you (ie, step-sibling), they are not "included in the application" for purposes of these questions.

Hope this helps!

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

I would like to add one thing about employment history. If you fill the form with your employment history fill it with what your status was between you graduated, finished the school and your first employment (unemployed). My case officer asked me that (I thought I have to start my employment history with my first job) so it could help someone who is just preparing their application.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

MarkNortham said:


> Hi Nelly -
> 
> Some thoughts on your questions:
> 
> ...


As per Mark's info on point 2...I was told that it is perfectly acceptable if you are unable to provide information...you just need to give what you can and try your best to get what you can and in the absences of all else give a good and honest explanation as to what is missing and why.

DIAC understand that we are not all living in perfect situations and perfect families but it is when we don't or can't provide information as to the "gaps" that things start to look a little odd and might bode badly for you.

What you have said here about your family situation, the break up, the steps being older and only meeting one etc and living in another country(?) is all valid and appropriate things to explain a lack of information Nelly.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Melandabdul, Sunny and Mark!! I'm having a hoot with the question about all countries visited in the last 10 years :-D The Netherlands is tiny, we had countless school excursions to all kinds of countries in Europe  good luck DIAC! Teehee.


----------



## connieKero (Jun 13, 2012)

Nelly, it's nice to a thread about this form, Im confused too!

Question 49 List all education and qualifications,

So does it really mean all education including, primary school and secondary school?


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

THAT'S WHAT I WAS WONDERING :-D 

I hate the idea that I might misunderstand (the extent of) a question and supply insufficient info.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> Since Form 80 has been popping up in more than one thread and there seem to be questions about it, and I have a few questions of my own, I thought it might not be a bad idea to open a thread just for anything regarding this form?  If you are reading this a while after the discussion took place please note that forms can change at any time and this is an "unofficial" discussion, not professional advice (in most cases, some members _are_ pros).
> 
> ...


 hmm form 80 one of those forms that has being around for a long time but no one really took notice off mainly because i believe it wasnt requested by all visa applications, i believe it was i that started this form 80 subject recently when i had replied to a post saying that i had to fill it up for a PMV.



> (1) Employment History: Do I have to fill this out in the tiny little table on the form or are we allowed to attach our own description? Because I can't account for my work and unemployment history on such a small piece of paper, properly anyway.


 unfortunatly yes you have to fill this out and be as acurate as you can, as i had said in my previous post if they wish they would contact your past employers, like they did mine. If you dont have enough room then they do give you space at the end of the form to add additional information.



> (2) Siblings: So you are supposed to write down everything about all your siblings - step siblings included. That's really nice but my parents divorced when I was 19 and already long out of the house, I hardly know my stepsiblings as they are all (all five) older than me and one of them even lives in France. Do I seriously have to fill out their details? And is it a problem that one of my stepbrothers, whom I've only met once in 2007 and is no longer actively part of the family or in touch with anyone in the family, has a criminal history?


 I had the same problem my father was a little naughty and had three children to another, i have never met them i dont know them and i certainly dont know 2 of there DOB,s i know one because he was born 4 months after me, the exact date i didnt know. I had written a covering note explaining this to the department, it has never being an issue since my application was submitted and no further information was requested. As long your honest and explain to them im sure they will understand.



> (3) Part H - Character Details: Once again I am confused by the wording, I keep doing this... "Have you, or any other person included in this application, ever:" been convicted of a crime etc. I am constantly confused by what they mean with "included in this application" but that must be a small language barrier. Do they mean just the people actively applying (so in my case, my de facto partner and myself)?


 If it is you that is applying only for the visa then this means you only, if it where you and your partner ( because he is not an australian citizen/resident) then it would include both of you. For example my partner is my sponsor he is an australian resident so he didnt have to apply to stay in Australia, I am the applicant not my partner so on the application it was referring to me.


> Because I've just spent an hour filling out info on my entire family so I'm tempted to consider they might mean the people I've just filled out information of as well. Because if by "included in this application" they mean "included on this form", then obviously with my stepbrother being a scumbag I should be filling out "yes" to pretty much everything...


 Once again im sure it only means you as you are the applicant not your siblings, god forbid because we have a black sheep of the family also.



> Thanks in advance for your help and I very much look forward to any further questions and discussions about this form!
> 
> Love, Nelly


 hope this helps Nelly and im sure the advice you receive from others will confirm each others post,s. 
I sure hope this helps you
Louise


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

connieKero said:


> Nelly, it's nice to a thread about this form, Im confused too!
> 
> Question 49 List all education and qualifications,
> 
> So does it really mean all education including, primary school and secondary school?


hello connieKero
I did fill in primary school and junior school, we dont achieve exams from these so its basic info really, its only when you get to your high/senior school 11+ that we take exams ect, plus your university. Its better to provide them with everything you can and be honest, as it says (If insufficient space, give details at Part J - Additional details).

hope this helps 
Louise


----------



## connieKero (Jun 13, 2012)

louiseb said:


> hello connieKero
> I did fill in primary school and junior school, we dont achieve exams from these so its basic info really, its only when you get to your high/senior school 11+ that we take exams ect, plus your university. Its better to provide them with everything you can and be honest, as it says (If insufficient space, give details at Part J - Additional details).
> 
> hope this helps
> Louise


Thanks Louise,
I think I'll fill in primary, secondary, and the two uni courses..
Interestingly, we did have serious examinations and ranking in the class since kindergarten in Hong Kong, not much fun being a kid in HK.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you Louise  that was very helpful.

Ok so one more silly question... they want to know all countries I've been to in the last 10 years... I just realized: I grew up on the German border (Nijmegen/Nimwegen) and we go out for dinner and shopping in Germany just across the border whenever I am home... how do I incorporate this properly? Sorry about all the questions :-/


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Thank you Louise  that was very helpful.
> 
> Ok so one more silly question... they want to know all countries I've been to in the last 10 years... I just realized: I grew up on the German border (Nijmegen/Nimwegen) and we go out for dinner and shopping in Germany just across the border whenever I am home... how do I incorporate this properly? Sorry about all the questions :-/


this is a tricky one and maybe some one like Mark could answer this better, if its only going out to dinner then i wouldnt believe it to be something "Major" i certainly didnt tell them every time i go across to Gozo ( our neighbour island) saying this we dont need the passport to enter Gozo. The only other issue would be is if you need to show your passport everytime you cross the border, as legally you are leaving lets say one zone/country to enter another. Im sure if Mark see,s this he can advise you correctly.

You could attach a letter informing DIAC that when you visit home you spend a day shopping across the border, you would have to send them dates of crossing the border, try to remember as much information as you can, if they do check and you dont declare this information then they could refuse your application. Obviously if you dont need a passport to cross over the border ( which i think you would have to) then it shouldnt be a problem. As i said maybe Mark can shed more light on this.

Sorry i wasnt much help on this one lol.
Louise


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Nope no passport check for Germany, just a 20 min drive  so I'll just leave it and add a comment explaining it?

Also would they hate me for not knowing exact dates? :-\ We had so many highschool excursions abroad in 2003-2004-2005 I can only remember what season they were in and roughly how long they were... and I can't find the dates anywhere, I was a kid, never wrote them down.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

I should add that as a European citizen I am free to travel throughout Europe without restrictions - the trips in Europe are the dates I don't remember.

The 3 times I have left Europe (1x USA & 2x AUS) I DO remember the dates of.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Nope no passport check for Germany, just a 20 min drive  so I'll just leave it and add a comment explaining it?
> 
> Also would they hate me for not knowing exact dates? :-\ We had so many highschool excursions abroad in 2003-2004-2005 I can only remember what season they were in and roughly how long they were... and I can't find the dates anywhere, I was a kid, never wrote them down.


Nelly if you dont need a passport then i cannot see why you would have to include this in your application. Travelling from one country to another needs a passport or a form of ID and if you dont need either to cross the border then your not really leaving one country to enter another. This is my opinion.

Now on the Dates issue really you should write them down, surely you can find some information to give you a time or date, maybe old photo,s, dont you have your old passport? Maybe your parents could help you obtain this information, if all else fails then you should write a covering letter explaining that these were school trips abroad, im sure they will understand after all you were a child its not as if you were an adult.

hope this helps you a little.
Louise


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Thank you Louise  that was very helpful.
> 
> Ok so one more silly question... they want to know all countries I've been to in the last 10 years... I just realized: I grew up on the German border (Nijmegen/Nimwegen) and we go out for dinner and shopping in Germany just across the border whenever I am home... how do I incorporate this properly? Sorry about all the questions :-/


Hi Nelly -

I wouldn't think that frequent day trips would need to be included in the travel matrix - you could always add a note on the extension page about this. You'd have to decide where to draw the line re: listing separate trips and lumping them together in your note reference. But for travel within the EU, other than short trips like you described, they should be listed - it's travel to another country (that's the question title) regardless of the method used to enter that country - passport, no passport, etc.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Louise and Mark! I have excluded day trips, included long weekends and contacted old classmates


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

Hi guys,

I'm new here so please excuse the silly questions! I'm in the processof completeing the for 80 for my Thai wife's migration visa application, and we are having an issue with question 47. For several years, around 20 years ago, she worked at several small stalls that dot Bangkok's footpaths - all she can recall are the street names, and, in some cases, the first name of her employer. These stalls are generally owner-operated, with no company structure or registrations required. How on earth does she account for them?

Edit: just realised that I wrote "my wife's PMV application" I just realised it means 'prospective marriage visa' NOT 'partner migration visa'... doh!


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi James -

Not a silly question at all. You may want to put "Various" as the employer, or the name of the marketplace in general, ie "Central Veg Marketplace (various)" then give the overall date range and duties. Another option is to consider her self-employed during this period (like a subcontractor for the various stands, etc) and put employer as Self and again put the overall date range and duties for the entire period rather than each individual stall.

Hope this helps -

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## jamesbrock (Jan 11, 2013)

Great, thanks Mark. We'll give that a go - I'm sure if it's not good enough they'll contact us for further information.

Cheers,
James


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Sooo I've identified all 26 substantial trips I have made over the past 10 years.

I have recovered most dates through my parents, old classmates etc. Two trips remain a complete blank: 2003 Greece and 2006 Ireland. I don't have the dates, the people I traveled with don't have the dates, I am currently communicating with the Irish immigration police but I don't know if they can help me yet.

So what's worse - saying "somewhere in August 2006" or giving an estimate? Something tells me it was between 16 and 30 August but yeah... blur. Like most of my teen years, must have blocked it out


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Nelly87 -

One option is if the dates of the trips aren't available to just indicate the month and year for departure/return for each trip, then include a note on the extension "additional info" page at the end indicating you attempted to get the dates but they were unavailable, etc. 

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

So just to be a pain again.... question 49, list all your education an all that... will DIAC hate me if I skip primary schools?

It's just that I changed primary schools 3 times in like 4 years and my wonderfully divorced parents both insist that the OTHER one of them has all the documents on my old schools because they don't... so they're no help and by God do I not remember the three schools I attended when I was 4, 5, 6 and 7.... and starting the education listing in the middle of elementary school age would just look silly (because I do know the school I spent the last four years at).


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Most people start listing schools after high school for this section - if no schooling after high school, they'll just list high school and leave it at that.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

Thank you! Life saver :-D !


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

And sorry can I just laugh a little at question 50? They seriously want to know what my BA thesis was about and who supervised it? I'm just giving them the name of the professor as I know it, but we weren't exactly on a "what is your full name on your passport" basis  and I'm sure the description of my thesis won't mean much to them.

Nothing urgent, but just out of curiosity, does anyone have any idea why they would want to know this?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Oh man, if I have to fill out the Form 80 I won't have an answer to this, as we don't have to do a thesis for a Bachelor's Degree over here! Haha.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

CollegeGirl said:


> Oh man, if I have to fill out the Form 80 I won't have an answer to this, as we don't have to do a thesis for a Bachelor's Degree over here! Haha.


Lucky you  what are they gonna do, download it off the university website and check it for immigration motives? It's about an ancient Roman writer's perspective on Alexander the Great  very relevant!


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Lucky you  what are they gonna do, download it off the university website and check it for immigration motives? It's about an ancient Roman writer's perspective on Alexander the Great  very relevant!


Alexander the Great!!! wasn't he a terrorist!! OMG 

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

kttykat said:


> Alexander the Great!!! wasn't he a terrorist!! OMG
> 
> Kttykat


He WAS the original imperialist... OMG I have an unnatural interest in conquering foreign countries


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> And sorry can I just laugh a little at question 50? They seriously want to know what my BA thesis was about and who supervised it? I'm just giving them the name of the professor as I know it, but we weren't exactly on a "what is your full name on your passport" basis  and I'm sure the description of my thesis won't mean much to them.
> 
> Nothing urgent, but just out of curiosity, does anyone have any idea why they would want to know this?


Form 80 is mainly used to validate for security purposes. It goes to ASIO...our somewhat poor cousin of the FBI I gather. So I believe it's just another part of the picture of you life to validate who you really are. So if they can check your educational background and validate that you really did a thesis and who with they will check this.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Form 80 is mainly used to validate for security purposes. It goes to ASIO...our somewhat poor cousin of the FBI I gather. So I believe it's just another part of the picture of you life to validate who you really are. So if they can check your educational background and validate that you really did a thesis and who with they will check this.


So they might contact my old professor? Should I warn him? Feels a little awkward as I wasn't a very memorable student...


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> So they might contact my old professor? Should I warn him? Feels a little awkward as I wasn't a very memorable student...


They might. I would think they would be more likely to contact the university. I wouldn't contact him if you are worried as they may have access to their database...I don't know their power.


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> They might. I would think they would be more likely to contact the university. I wouldn't contact him if you are worried as they may have access to their database...I don't know their power.


Alright I'll leave it be. I guess every time I realize they can contact people who I never really had any kind of a personal relationship with and haven't seen in years, it kind of freaks me out... as those people have no idea how much is at stake for me and they might not even take the request seriously and/or think it's a hoax as they don't even know I'm applying, obviously. Everything will check out if they investigate but I guess I just don't like the idea of my future relying on people who might hardly remember me much, even if they _can_ look me up and verify the facts in their database/records. Ah, sigh. Such is the life of visa applicants, right?


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Alright I'll leave it be. I guess every time I realize they can contact people who I never really had any kind of a personal relationship with and haven't seen in years, it kind of freaks me out... as those people have no idea how much is at stake for me and they might not even take the request seriously and/or think it's a hoax as they don't even know I'm applying, obviously. Everything will check out if they investigate but I guess I just don't like the idea of my future relying on people who might hardly remember me much, even if they _can_ look me up and verify the facts in their database/records. Ah, sigh. Such is the life of visa applicants, right?


If they are getting form 80 from every applicant who applies onshore then I don't think they will be checking out all of them, they will only follow up if you have links with terrorists like Alexander the Great 

Kttykat


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

kttykat said:


> If they are getting form 80 from every applicant who applies onshore then I don't think they will be checking out all of them, they will only follow up if you have links with terrorists like Alexander the Great
> 
> Kttykat


You have a point! I honestly have no idea what would move them to really investigate everything about me... no criminal record, model citizen, former student, only had jobs on the side that can't possibly deliver any interesting facts other than "she sure stocked those shelves well!" and a thesis that is mentioned online on the official University site with the name of the supervising professor next to it... c'mon now. I understand they wanna check people out but yeah, they'd be wasting their time on me regarding work and study history


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> You have a point! I honestly have no idea what would move them to really investigate everything about me... no criminal record, model citizen, former student, only had jobs on the side that can't possibly deliver any interesting facts other than "she sure stocked those shelves well!" and a thesis that is mentioned online on the official University site with the name of the supervising professor next to it... c'mon now. I understand they wanna check people out but yeah, they'd be wasting their time on me regarding work and study history


Oh but havent you watched all of those movies and TV shows...you are the perfect type to be the undercover spy...quiet, unassuming, upright citizen, recruited from an early age and lived an exceptionally "normal" life. Gee Hollywood has a lot to answer for


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> Oh but havent you watched all of those movies and TV shows...you are the perfect type to be the undercover spy...quiet, unassuming, upright citizen, recruited from an early age and lived an exceptionally "normal" life. Gee Hollywood has a lot to answer for


Hollywood sucks. All Sandra Bullock needed to do in The Proposal was get married with an immi agent present who checked if they looked lovey and that was it! No damn Form 80 or anything!


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

Nelly87 said:


> Hollywood sucks. All Sandra Bullock needed to do in The Proposal was get married with an immi agent present who checked if they looked lovey and that was it! No damn Form 80 or anything!


You are very funny Nelly!!! Should definitely write to Spelling or someone and tell him that form 80 in the movie is a MUST for authenticity.
I am sure you will look MUCH more beautiful than Sandra Bullock too


----------



## Nelly87 (Jul 3, 2011)

melandabdul said:


> You are very funny Nelly!!! Should definitely write to Spelling or someone and tell him that form 80 in the movie is a MUST for authenticity.
> I am sure you will look MUCH more beautiful than Sandra Bullock too


Teehee every time I watch that movie I go OH PLEASE!  If it was that easy we would have had our visa in a shorter time than it took me to fill out one form!

Although I suppose in the US it might still work that way (marriage = greencard). I've never looked into it obviously but Hollywood seems to think all it takes is vows and grandma's blessing and BAM you're set for life


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

I wouldn't think the form 80 is going to be scrutinized to the very detail of contacting your old professors etc, if that was the case then they be in for a big shock taking into consideration that allot of teachers have died and gone to heaven and allot have changed, some of my teachers had left years ago, some of them starred in Jurassic park they were that old anyhow back to the point, i think its m,ore for criminal activity and any convictions, i don't believe they would actually contact schools or colleges.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

I'd love it if DIAC had an open day where we could go and see all of the inner workings.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

Melandabdul
imagine getting to meet your CO now wouldnt that be something lol........or not.
We could suggest they have web cams so we can see them working online lol.


----------



## melandabdul (Sep 1, 2012)

louiseb said:


> Melandabdul
> imagine getting to meet your CO now wouldnt that be something lol........or not.
> We could suggest they have web cams so we can see them working online lol.


I think the CO's might need to wear full protective gear because everyone would be wanting to tackle them to the ground lol


----------



## akinawamomo (Dec 7, 2012)

louiseb said:


> hello connieKero
> I did fill in primary school and junior school, we dont achieve exams from these so its basic info really, its only when you get to your high/senior school 11+ that we take exams ect, plus your university. Its better to provide them with everything you can and be honest, as it says (If insufficient space, give details at Part J - Additional details).
> 
> hope this helps
> Louise


Hi Louise, 
I know this question's probably been asked dozens of times but at the moment it's quite crucial for my fiance and I. 
He's been asked to provide all the primary schools he's attended but he can't remember them all as his parents divorced and he had to take a break for two years and changed to different schools. Will this pose a problem by not being able to remember all the schools? We just want to make everything as honest as possible and we're concerned that if DIAC asks for some sort of evidence to prove that he was in these schools, he wouldn't be able to provide coz he doesn't know which ones they were...
I hope i am making sense.....

Kind regards, 
Aki


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

akinawamomo said:


> Hi Louise,
> I know this question's probably been asked dozens of times but at the moment it's quite crucial for my fiance and I.
> He's been asked to provide all the primary schools he's attended but he can't remember them all as his parents divorced and he had to take a break for two years and changed to different schools. Will this pose a problem by not being able to remember all the schools? We just want to make everything as honest as possible and we're concerned that if DIAC asks for some sort of evidence to prove that he was in these schools, he wouldn't be able to provide coz he doesn't know which ones they were...
> I hope i am making sense.....
> ...


IMHO, they wouldn't care so much about the primary schools, just explain it, that he was too young to remember the names. They will ask him for more information if it is really important to them and I really doubt they would.

Kttykat


----------



## akinawamomo (Dec 7, 2012)

kttykat said:


> IMHO, they wouldn't care so much about the primary schools, just explain it, that he was too young to remember the names. They will ask him for more information if it is really important to them and I really doubt they would.
> 
> Kttykat


Thank you Kttykat
They asked him to provide details as to which schools he went to but he can't remember all the different ones, just main ones. I just told him to go ahead and write a rough but as accurate as possible idea as to which ones he attended.


----------



## kttykat (Oct 30, 2012)

akinawamomo said:


> Thank you Kttykat
> They asked him to provide details as to which schools he went to but he can't remember all the different ones, just main ones. I just told him to go ahead and write a rough but as accurate as possible idea as to which ones he attended.


That sounds good. Are there any relatives or old friends he could ask as to the name of the schools he went to? I know I can remember the names of all the schools I attended.

Kttykat


----------



## mcru (Jan 25, 2013)

Wow!! - Just had a look through the new Form 80. It seems a lot more comprehensive than what it was just 18 months ago when we filled it out. Previously there was no last column for course status, nothing about thesis or supervisor, patronymic names or chinese name codes, nothing on working for foreign agencies, military service etc.


----------



## deepgreenlee (Jan 9, 2013)

I started to dream about that damn Form 80 and I didn't even have to fill it in!!!! (I am the sponsor!)


----------



## deepgreenlee (Jan 9, 2013)

Nelly87 said:


> Thank you Louise  that was very helpful.
> 
> Ok so one more silly question... they want to know all countries I've been to in the last 10 years... I just realized: I grew up on the German border (Nijmegen/Nimwegen) and we go out for dinner and shopping in Germany just across the border whenever I am home... how do I incorporate this properly? Sorry about all the questions :-/


WOW....Nijmegen......that just brought back memories for me!!


----------



## akoto (Mar 7, 2013)

I'm in Ghana ,west Africa.how do I submit my pmv application?can my fiance who is the Australian citizen submit the application?can he also pay for the visa charge in Australia if I have to do the submission?


----------



## MarkNortham (Dec 19, 2012)

Hi Akoto -

The application has forms that must be signed by you and forms for your sponsor to sign. The entire package should be sent to the Australian post nearest you - for Ghana they have an arrangement with VFS Global - see:

Australia Visa Information - Kenya - Home Page

If you like, your fiance in Australia can pre-pay the visa application charge at DIAC in Australia, then send you the payment receipt which you then must include with the application package to evidence payment so the application is treated as paid-for.

Best,

Mark Northam


----------



## akoto (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you...do I have to do the medical checks before lodging my application or I will be asked to after lodging the application?how many photos can I include in the application?should they be printed ?


----------



## philipg (Dec 28, 2011)

akoto said:


> Thank you...do I have to do the medical checks before lodging my application or I will be asked to after lodging the application?how many photos can I include in the application?should they be printed ?


Some say, wait till after your application is submitted because if you submit them beforehand, your medicals may expire before your case is processed.

In our case, we submitted the medicals with the application (sc 300).
The medicals were 2 months old at the time of application, so we took a punt, based on DIAC's published time frame. It worked out for us.

Don't include too many photos. We submitted 12 photos of the two of us on outings and with family. 
I printed a collage of 4 photos on 3 X A4 photo sheets.
Most self-serve photo booths provide this feature. 
Makes for a convenient insertion into your application. 
You can add text to the collage too, to explain the what & where of the photos.


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> I would like to add one thing about employment history. If you fill the form with your employment history fill it with what your status was between you graduated, finished the school and your first employment (unemployed). My case officer asked me that (I thought I have to start my employment history with my first job) so it could help someone who is just preparing their application.


Could you furthe explain what you mean here please? I dont quite understand what you are saying. We are currently in the process of filling this form out now x


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

In your application your school history is covered? Yes. Your employment history is covered? Yes. What about the time between? It is possible (as it was in my case) they would ask you what have you been doing between school and your first job (unemployed in my case):



> We continue to process your application. The following information is required: Please clarify your education/employment/unemployment details since you finished school to November 1994.


I know, stupid and somehow funny, but they actually asked me that (and that question is about something before 20 years - I finished school 20 years ago). And because of that question ASIO returned my form 80 to case officer, case officer collected that information from me and sent form 80 back to ASIO (who treat all incoming forms as new ones) and put my file at the bottom of the 6 months waiting pile of forms, again. That is why I am waiting that much time for my visa as some other people who had the exactly same question.


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

sunnysmile said:


> In your application your school history is covered? Yes. Your employment history is covered? Yes. What about the time between? It is possible (as it was in my case) they would ask you what have you been doing between school and your first job (unemployed in my case):
> 
> I know, stupid and somehow funny, but they actually asked me that (and that question is about something before 20 years - I finished school 20 years ago). And because of that question ASIO returned my form 80 to case officer, case officer collected that information from me and sent form 80 back to ASIO (who treat all incoming forms as new ones) and put my file at the bottom of the 6 months waiting pile of forms, again. That is why I am waiting that much time for my visa as some other people who had the exactly same question.


Oh right I understand what you are saying now. Thank you x


----------



## andie87 (Mar 14, 2013)

Also, as a sponsor do I need to fill out a form 80 as well as my partner? x


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Form 80 is a nightmare. School and travel was easy for me...my work history is a disaster. I've worked since I was 15 with no breaks and often two jobs at once overlapping other jobs. I can't remember dates at all :/ I've gone I think 6 years back now. How far back do I need to go? To the beginning of my work history or just until I run out of space?


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

andie87 said:


> Also, as a sponsor do I need to fill out a form 80 as well as my partner? x


No, just your partner.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

My migration agent told me to go back to the beginning of my work history. I was fortunate in that I had kept copies of all my old resumes, so I at the very least had the month and year for every job I've ever held (thank goodness). When I ran out of space, I put the rest of my jobs on the last page of the form where it's just all blanks for you to put in any additional information.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

sarahw418 said:


> Form 80 is a nightmare. School and travel was easy for me...my work history is a disaster. I've worked since I was 15 with no breaks and often two jobs at once overlapping other jobs. I can't remember dates at all :/ I've gone I think 6 years back now. How far back do I need to go? To the beginning of my work history or just until I run out of space?


All your work history if possible. You have additional space at the end of form.


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

Also, Sarah, if you still don't have the dates, I *think* I read somewhere that you can get your work history from the Social Security Administration? I'm not sure about that, but that would at least give you somewhere to start searching.


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Thanks I will have to look into it. Sigh. Lol.


----------



## jim6 (Jan 14, 2013)

I have a few form 80 questions..

Regarding question 38, is the PMV a temporary visa? 

Question 46 , It seems like this question is asking the same thing as question 45 plus additional info as they want addresses and they state you must account for every month and year? Do they expect you to know every single address you have ever rented/lived in in your home country? What do you put here for overseas travel?

Question 49- I don't remember what year I started high school and I went to 4 or 5 of them as well, is it ok if I just list the school I finished at and the date I received my high school diploma?

also a question that is a bit similar on form 80 and on form 47sp..
on form 80, it is question 59: 
Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry
to, or been deported from, any country?

and on form 47sp it is question 5:
Have you or any person included in this application ever had
a visa cancelled?

I withdrew a tourist visa once on my own accord , so is that applicable to either of those questions? Please advise, Thanks.


----------



## sunnysmile (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi, jim6. I will try to answer some of your questions:

- PMV is temporary visa
- Question 46 - fill it with all you can remember (if you don't remember something write it down and explain them)
- Question 49 - again, write what you can remember (explain that you don't know the exact dates)
- they thought about being refused/canceled/deported by any country but if you feel comfortable you could add that you withdrew that tourist visa. It is better to be more honest than less.

For additional informations (about not remembering addresses and exact dates of school) you can write statutory declaration and explain them.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

HI All just a quick input on this FORM 80. with the help of all the mods here i have compiled a full complete questions answered in simple terms, explaining exactly what each question means and in details, im sure this will be available quite soon for you guys to see once its being checked and edited, by the group of mods here, so hang in there guys.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

jim6 said:


> I have a few form 80 questions..
> 
> Regarding question 38, is the PMV a temporary visa?


 You would tick migrant ( in the begining of the form) as your migrating here and then you would tick permanent as you would be applying for a permanent residency after 2 years



> Question 46 , It seems like this question is asking the same thing as question 45 plus additional info as they want addresses and they state you must account for every month and year? Do they expect you to know every single address you have ever rented/lived in in your home country? What do you put here for overseas travel?


 so here on question 45 there asking you " Have you travelled to any countries other than Australia" you must write down when you travelled abroad, if you cannot remember the exact dates then usually people do take phorto,s which usually has the date on them or ask people you went with if they remember when you travelled, 10 years ago most countries stamped your passport so look through it you may find this helps, this is only for the last 10 years, if you cannot remember at least write the countries you went to and the year, explain in part J additional information that you cannot remember each time exactly when you travelled. As for the *question 45most people know where they lived within the last 10 years but some like yourself have maybe moved around and cannot remember, if you show them once again in part J your reason for moving around so much then im sure they will understand, as far as the travel abroad if you LIVED abroad then you must write down the address if you just travelled for a holiday this does not need to be written, they have your travel details in question 46. The most important thing is you must explain to them why you moved from address to address and why you cannot remember them all, maybe you were a child moving with your parents due to work ect.




Question 49- I don't remember what year I started high school and I went to 4 or 5 of them as well, is it ok if I just list the school I finished at and the date I received my high school diploma?

Click to expand...

 Ok now this i find a little hard to understand, most people know when they started high school for example im 45 i started high school at 11 so i take my D.O.B and add 11 and thats the year you would start high school, if you went to 4 or 5 of them your parents could maybe help you with dates ect. You really do need to list the dates all of them every school, if you carnt then again part J additional information write down your reasons for not knowing when you started each school.




also a question that is a bit similar on form 80 and on form 47sp..
on form 80, it is question 59: 
Have you ever had a visa refused or cancelled by, been refused entry
to, or been deported from, any country?

Click to expand...

 Now have you had a visa cancelled for some reason let me explain in a more simple way by giving you an example of MY own case, i applied for a visitors visa offshore ( i was not in australia at the time i applied) i had to enter Australia before they gave me an answer, as soon as i entered Australia the day after i received an email saying my visitors visa had being cancelled because i had entered before a decision had being made. I had to list this and explain to them the reason why it was cancelled. This question is straight forward really if you have being refused an entry i.e you come to Australia, England,or America and you arrive at the airport arrivals and the border control stop you and send you back, this what they want to know, or you have had a visa denied to enter a country, or you were deported thrown out of a country for some reason, this is the information they need to know even just a simple thing like my case havinf my visa refused due to me entering before they decided.




and on form 47sp it is question 5:
Have you or any person included in this application ever had
a visa cancelled?

Click to expand...

 Now this is asking you if lets say you and your partner want to come and work in Australia. you are both applying for a visa or maybe its only you, and on your application you have stated that he will be travelling with you as your partner, so both of you are on the application. its asking if you or your partner has being refused a visa, so on question 59 F80 you cannot write that you have never being refused and on 47sp write that YOU have being refused, F80 Q 59 is asking about YOU only and 47sp is asking for both you and your partner




I withdrew a tourist visa once on my own accord , so is that applicable to either of those questions? Please advise, Thanks.

Click to expand...

 yes you must write this and let them know why you withdrew your application, it was YOU that withdrew it not them this i would write in section J. When they ask you if you have ever had a visa REFUSED you havent technically so write no, but you must write it down in part J.

Hope this all helps you if you need more help shout
Louiseb*


----------



## sarahw418 (Nov 1, 2012)

Well I bit the bullet....request to SSA sent to get work history. After two days of racking my brain and talking to parents I have all my jobs in the right order but month/years for about half and exact dates only for 1! My memory isn't the best  hopefully the government has good records!)


----------



## jim6 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks lousieb, 

I have a question regarding form 80 questions 45-47, do most people write down on part J the rest of the details after the tables are full, or would it be better to print off more tables or copies of that page and fill out the tables on the copies with the rest of the information rather than filling it out in the lines on part J? What is recommended? 

Also for questions 20 and 33 regarding address, I have a P.O. Box number for mailing address otherwise I can put the house number, as I assume they want the house number address and not the mailing address?

Thanks again for your help and advice.


----------



## louiseb (Dec 22, 2012)

jim6 said:


> Thanks lousieb,
> 
> I have a question regarding form 80 questions 45-47, do most people write down on part J the rest of the details after the tables are full, or would it be better to print off more tables or copies of that page and fill out the tables on the copies with the rest of the information rather than filling it out in the lines on part J? What is recommended?


 You should write down all additional details on part J as requested by the DIAC , i understand it would be more arranged just to print off more tablets but i wouldn't recommend this, do as requested and fill out Part J obviously if you need additional space print/copy more " Part J" and fill accordingly.



> Also for questions 20 and 33 regarding address, I have a P.O. Box number for mailing address otherwise I can put the house number, as I assume they want the house number address and not the mailing address?
> .


 Question 33 is asking " Country where your partner lives now" You HAVE to put an address were your partner is living a PO box IS NOT acceptable ( no I'm not shouting lol). If your partner is living in Australia then he/she will have a address were he /she is living you must write this down as stated in question 20 "Address in Australia where you can be contacted or will be staying
_*Note: A post office box or mailbox address is not acceptable"*_ if you use a PO box for mailing then later you will have to show mail being sent to both you and your partner as prove of living together ( if your living together), *im not sure *if a PO box would be acceptable so maybe having the mail sent directly to your home address would lesson complications later.
Hope this helps your query
louiseb


----------



## Serenity88 (Jan 3, 2014)

Question 57: Child. It states step-children should be included; We're not married but my partner has children from a previous relationship, do I include them or not? Do they qualify as step-children? (I've only ever met them once, due to there being a custody dispute and my partner only having permission to see his children once a week for a couple of hours).


----------



## ScribbleDragon (Aug 10, 2014)

*Question 21 - Education*

Hi, I'm currently trying to figure out what they want with regards to supervisor details. Am I to provide contact information for all my teachers since primary school? And what do they want for course name for primary middle and high school? "General Education?"

The section is very vaguely worded, so I'm not sure what information to include. What has worked for other people in the past?


----------



## amir_ifb (Feb 5, 2014)

Dear all

I wonder if those times spent at school or university is considered as an employment ?! since it is stated that all gaps between education is unemployment ! so does it mean the education must be mentioned as employment ?


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

"all gaps BETWEEN education" means "all times you were NOT in school."


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

I just went back and looked at the Form 80 - it says "all gaps between education" counts as UNEMPLOYMENT if you were not working. What they're saying is if you aren't working or you aren't in school, you count yourself as unemployed.


----------



## amir_ifb (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you
so I guess i must write something like :

1-from sep 2000 to june 2001 unemployed / Student
2- from june 2001 to sep 2001 unemployed summer holiday 
3- from sep 2001 to june 2002 unemployed / Student 
4- from june 2002 to sep 2002 unemployed summer holiday 
5- ..... OMG ! I need pages lol


----------



## CollegeGirl (Nov 10, 2012)

You're still not getting it. Unemployed is when you are NOT a student and NOT working. So if from June to September, school was out, and you weren't working, you simply put "Unemployed."


----------



## amir_ifb (Feb 5, 2014)

Thanks again 

do you mean I must write employed for times I was student ?!

what I have problem with is the note : provide all employment and unemployment history with no gap in timeline ! so it means I must probably provide a long table consisting every year of my life ... I was thinking of how to summerize them like for example from 1992 till 2010 totally unemployed / student . or according to what u r saying I only write employed / student . thats what im asking.

thank you


----------



## Maggie-May24 (Jul 24, 2011)

No, you're either a student, employed or unemployed. You don't overlap them.

So, you'd write:

1-from sep 2000 to june 2001 Student
2- from june 2001 to sep 2001 unemployed 
3- from sep 2001 to june 2002 Student 
4- from june 2002 to sep 2002 unemployed

Although if this was one continuous school program (e.g. secondary school), I'd probably simply write Sep 2000 to June 2002 Student and I'd omit the summer holidays.


----------



## amir_ifb (Feb 5, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## fairscout (Nov 13, 2014)

*Q 50 of form 80*

Dear,

Could you please explain about Q 50 Sponsoring employer details, as I am going as student on Scholarship, so Does I need to write anything there.

Thanks


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

louiseb said:


> You should write down all additional details on part J as requested by the DIAC , i understand it would be more arranged just to print off more tablets but i wouldn't recommend this, do as requested and fill out Part J obviously if you need additional space print/copy more " Part J" and fill accordingly. louiseb


Oh dear... I just saw this, and have attached my Form 80. I actually printed tables to fill-in additional information, instead of printing multiply copies of "Part T". I hope that is fine. Anyone did the same and have no issues from DIBP? Thanks!


----------



## guest1221 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi, 

I have some queries regarding Form 80. My visa application is currently in process and I've not yet attached online as I needed to recollect all the dates required. But as I'm about to renew my passport, should I submit the Form 80 with my current passport no. or wait till I have a new passport no. and submit that with the form..

thanks!


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

WillyWonka said:


> Oh dear... I just saw this, and have attached my Form 80. I actually printed tables to fill-in additional information, instead of printing multiply copies of "Part T". I hope that is fine. Anyone did the same and have no issues from DIBP? Thanks!


Like you, I printed tables from Excel to attach to Form 80 for a past visa and DIAC accepted it. As long as the question numbers appear with the answers, and the answers are presented in a similar format to the other answers on the form, then I think you should be fine.


----------



## WillyWonka (Aug 20, 2014)

guest1221 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have some queries regarding Form 80. My visa application is currently in process and I've not yet attached online as I needed to recollect all the dates required. But as I'm about to renew my passport, should I submit the Form 80 with my current passport no. or wait till I have a new passport no. and submit that with the form..
> 
> thanks!


When does your passport expire? I think you can renew it now (safer option). There is a self-service kiosk at the Immigration Dept on Jalan Duta. Mine was done within a day - went early in the morning. Bring your passport, and photos. Insert them into an envelope provided, pay (or insert that in the envelope too - don't really remember), and drop it in. There is always a personnel there assisting people at the kiosk if you get a bit confused.


----------



## aman47470 (Dec 10, 2014)

Hello,

My co allocated on 887 visa and they need passport ,form 80 and Pcc for my non migrating partner....but the problem is that initial 887 application I put my partner visited to Italy from July 2008 to July 2013 which is mistake as it between 2002 to 2013 but when i m filling form 80 so should I inform immigration to correct 887 application first and then fill form 80 or just fill the form 80 with correct information....she is not even getting pr as I have not included her in pr ... I don't know why they need it for non migrating dependent ...please help


----------



## sazhar (Nov 19, 2014)

Hi,
Got a doubt regarding question in Form 80 HAVE YOU EVER NEED REFUSED A VISA TO ANY COUNTRY. I am applying for 189 subclass. I had H1B rejection way back in 2003 and US Consulate mentioned 221g as the reason. I thought it had to do with something wrong with my docs. However, later I have been granted B1 an L1 visas to USA using same docs (Education and Experience certificates). Hence, I then thought its not because of me and may be due to something wrong with the company that sponsored H1B for me back then. Do I need to mention this rejection or just ignore and say No to the question.

Please advise.


----------



## JeremyHooper (Apr 25, 2013)

Yes you should mention it. You can include a,short submission explaining what happened, and that you were subsequently granted other visas in the US.

Regards


----------



## NSK2015 (Nov 23, 2015)

sazhar said:


> Hi,
> Got a doubt regarding question in Form 80 HAVE YOU EVER NEED REFUSED A VISA TO ANY COUNTRY. I am applying for 189 subclass. I had H1B rejection way back in 2003 and US Consulate mentioned 221g as the reason. I thought it had to do with something wrong with my docs. However, later I have been granted B1 an L1 visas to USA using same docs (Education and Experience certificates). Hence, I then thought its not because of me and may be due to something wrong with the company that sponsored H1B for me back then. Do I need to mention this rejection or just ignore and say No to the question.
> 
> Please advise.


Dear,
I am also in the same situation. my US visa was refused because of lack of documents (221g case). do i need to mention that in the form 80 ?
do they ask for any docs? did you mention the same in form 80.

please help.

regards,
NSK


----------



## Koollife (Mar 27, 2016)

This information is the best but i think Australia is the best place in the world presently and that may be the reason why so many restriction ... Lots of Documentation


----------



## chickensgirl76 (Jan 6, 2016)

Is a Form 80 required for a 820 Onshore application? And if so where is this form located as I am unable to find it Thanxs


----------



## notsure (Nov 6, 2013)

chickensgirl76 said:


> Is a Form 80 required for a 820 Onshore application? And if so where is this form located as I am unable to find it Thanxs


We initially didn't include Form 80, but we were asked for it when our case officer requested additional information - we have also applied for the 820/801 visa.

It can be found here: http://www.border.gov.au/Forms/Documents/80.pdf


----------



## pinkpony (Jun 26, 2015)

Hi guys,

Would really appreciate some help with the form!

For *Question 35* (Have you been to Australia before?), am I supposed to list down every single visa I've ever had (i.e. more than 5 visitor visas and about 3 student visas) or every trip that I've made to Australia?
And is this just for the past 10 years or for my whole life?

Also, I've noticed that the question does not specify to list all previous visas/trips (unlike the previous version of the form).
Would it be ok if I list my visas as the final trip I've made on each visitor visa and the final trip on each student visa? Or even, the final trip on my last visitor visa and the final trip on my last student visa?
_**Just being hopeful here, haha!_

Thank you for your help in advance!
And good luck to everyone still waiting on their applications xx


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

pinkpony said:


> For *Question 35* (Have you been to Australia before?), am I supposed to list down every single visa I've ever had (i.e. more than 5 visitor visas and about 3 student visas) or every trip that I've made to Australia?
> And is this just for the past 10 years or for my whole life?


Hi pinkpony,
Since the question does not specify a specific period in the past, it means all visits. I listed 12 visits going back 15 years and 4 visas. Use your passports for the entry and exit dates, but if you don't have those then look at emailed itineraries, postcards, etc to make best guesses. Try to be as thorough as possible, but if you don't have access to the information then don't worry about it.


> Would it be ok if I list my visas as the final trip I've made on each visitor visa and the final trip on each student visa? Or even, the final trip on my last visitor visa and the final trip on my last student visa?
> _**Just being hopeful here, haha!_


I think they would find it suspicious that you've visited numerous times but left several of them off of the form 80, especially recent visits. Missing one from 12 years ago or from a now expired passport is one thing, while missing five or six visits is another.


----------



## pinkpony (Jun 26, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> Hi pinkpony,
> Since the question does not specify a specific period in the past, it means all visits. I listed 12 visits going back 15 years and 4 visas. Use your passports for the entry and exit dates, but if you don't have those then look at emailed itineraries, postcards, etc to make best guesses. Try to be as thorough as possible, but if you don't have access to the information then don't worry about it.
> 
> I think they would find it suspicious that you've visited numerous times but left several of them off of the form 80, especially recent visits. Missing one from 12 years ago or from a now expired passport is one thing, while missing five or six visits is another.


Hi GadoGadoGal,

Thank you for your reply!

You're right. Now that you mention it... it makes perfect sense!
I guess after filling in every other question on the form, I should've assumed that this question would be no different! Haha!

One more question:-
What should I put for "place of visa issue"?
Should it be the office of which the CO granted the visa is in (e.g. Hobart, NSW), or the country I was in while I applied for the visa?
What about electronic visas or visas that I no longer have records of from more than 10 years ago?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

pinkpony, For place of issue I put country I was in when I applied, followed by '(electronic)' if I applied online. For electronic visas it's impossible to know where the person was who reviewed your online visa application. If I didn't know the visa type, I would say the general description that I knew to be true (student, VOA, etc.). Just be as honest and accurate as you can. I hope that helps.


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

Hi Guys,

I need help with a few questions.

Question 36 (have you been to Australia before?) - my partner is a cabin crew and she's been to Australia several times. The question is should she list her visits with work as well as her personal visits here, or just leave the work visits out and just list her personal ones only?

Question 23 (why are you travelling to Australia?) - my partner usually gets her flight schedule on the last week of every month. This means that she won't know when she'll be in Australia. So, putting down any relevant dates or events is pretty much impossible. Reasons for travelling to Australia is easy enough. What would you guys suggest?

Many thanks,
James.


----------



## pinkpony (Jun 26, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> pinkpony, For place of issue I put country I was in when I applied, followed by '(electronic)' if I applied online. For electronic visas it's impossible to know where the person was who reviewed your online visa application. If I didn't know the visa type, I would say the general description that I knew to be true (student, VOA, etc.). Just be as honest and accurate as you can. I hope that helps.


Thank you for your reply, GadoGadoGal!
Your replies have been super helpful.
I'm halfway through the form and I'm already pulling my hair out!

I received the generic "your application has been progressed in the queue" email with a checklist that includes the Form 80, so just thought that I should upload it before a CO is appointed to my case.
I've read about this infamous form but didn't realise how difficult it was until now


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

jimmyc said:


> Question 36 (have you been to Australia before?) should she list her visits with work as well as her personal visits here, or just leave the work visits out and just list her personal ones only?


She should list all visits to Australia. If she only transited through an Australian airport and did not pass through immigration, then that wouldn't be considered a visit. Everything else, regardless of the purpose, should be listed.



> Question 23 (why are you travelling to Australia?) What would you guys suggest?


She should give the honest answer, one that suits the purpose of the visa for which she is applying.


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

GadoGadoGal said:


> She should list all visits to Australia. If she only transited through an Australian airport and did not pass through immigration, then that wouldn't be considered a visit. Everything else, regardless of the purpose, should be listed.
> 
> She should give the honest answer, one that suits the purpose of the visa for which she is applying.


Thanks for this.

She'll definitely be giving honest answers. However, with regards to question 23, she doesn't know the dates of future events (if any) yet. If she travels to Australia in the future, it'll be because of me whilst travelling through work. So, as you can see it's not that easy to just put down the reasons, dates or events for visiting Australia because she doesn't know when she'll be coming to Australia. We at least know that her annual leave this year won't be spent in Australia.

Thanks.


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

Many people don't know the exact dates given the uncertainty for some types of applicants on the turnaround of the visa grant. Question 24 is evident of that. What type of visa is she applying for? If it is a visitor/ tourist visa for a year, for example, I would think indicating the months of the visits or approximate frequency are fine with a brief explanation that work schedule as flight attendant/pilot will dictate dates.


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

We're applying for 309/100. How would she fill this question out if she's not sure when she'll be visiting Australia again?


----------



## GadoGadoGal (Nov 20, 2014)

309/100 is an offshore visa, hence 'Why are you traveling? To live with my partner.' For a 309/100 she is not expected to know when she will be able to enter - it will be whenever she gets her visa. Remember that thousands of people are filling this out for the same reason and question 24 makes it clear that many applicants don't know the date of entry. If her answer is truthful she has nothing to worry about. Don't focus on this too much or it'll take forever to complete this tedious form!


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jimmyc said:


> We're applying for 309/100. How would she fill this question out if she's not sure when she'll be visiting Australia again?


Our answer to Q23 was simply: "To be with Fiancee and to get married", no dates mentioned.

Q24: Do you have any proposed travel dates to Australia? Answer was "No"

We got the Visa


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

JandE said:


> Our answer to Q23 was simply: "To be with Fiancee and to get married", no dates mentioned.
> 
> Q24: Do you have any proposed travel dates to Australia? Answer was "No"
> 
> We got the Visa


This makes perfect sense, thank you.


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

With question 21 (Education) - does my partner need to put in date of birth until the year she started her kindergarten?


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jimmyc said:


> With question 21 (Education) - does my partner need to put in date of birth until the year she started her kindergarten?


Only if she did have any Education during that time. As it asks for the name of education institute.


----------



## jimmyc (Jan 4, 2015)

JandE said:


> Only if she did have any Education during that time. As it asks for the name of education institute.


Thanks. I have another one for questions 25 - are you applying for a temporary visa? I believe 309 is a temporary visa so that answer to this question would be yes. However, they want to know the details of proposed final departure from Australia. Not sure how to answer this since my partner won't be departing Australia as she isn't in the country to start with.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

Sorry if I've misunderstood the conversation but with question 20 (Part G - Education) it asks you to write down all tertiary education. Tertiary means third (primary, secondary, tertiary) so it means all education done after leaving high school (university, vocational school, college, trade certificates)
So according to the form, you shouldn't be entering kindergarten, primary school, middle school, high school etc.
Education since birth, as it says, only applies to humanitarian or refugee related visas.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

jimmyc said:


> Thanks. I have another one for questions 25 - are you applying for a temporary visa? I believe 309 is a temporary visa so that answer to this question would be yes. However, they want to know the details of proposed final departure from Australia. Not sure how to answer this since my partner won't be departing Australia as she isn't in the country to start with.


I remember that one. I answered NO. So i didnt need to fill in the dates.
My reason was that the intention was to be permanent eventually.
The didnt reject it or question it.


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> Sorry if I've misunderstood the conversation but with question 20 (Part G - Education) it asks you to write down all tertiary education.


Q20 on my form 80 is for Employment.
Q21 is for Education and asks for primary up to Uni etc.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> Q20 on my form 80 is for Employment.
> Q21 is for Education and asks for primary up to Uni etc.


Are there different versions of the form 80? The one I have from the border website has q20 as education and q21 as "have you been to australia before"


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

Kahliimah said:


> Are there different versions of the form 80? The one I have from the border website has q20 as education and q21 as "have you been to australia before"


I assume there must be then.

I'm looking at the one we completed in 2014. Design date Dec 2014 in bottom right.


----------



## 218417 (Nov 6, 2015)

JandE said:


> I assume there must be then.
> 
> I'm looking at the one we completed in 2014. Design date Dec 2014 in bottom right.


Yeah the one on the website is design date 2015, so if in regards to jimmyc asking about whether they should include details about kindergarten and beforehand, if they have the most updated form they shouldn't need to include anything before tertiary education at all. I guess that makes things easier.


----------



## shashi7391 (Apr 17, 2016)

*Lodging 189 visa - question regarding declaring overstay*

Hello Members,
This is Shashi kanth, i have received an invitation to apply for subclass 189 visa. I have a question for which i need your suggestion as way forward to lodge my application. 
To Start with, am an indian citizen working in Uganda (lodging my application from Uganda). I was transferred to Uganda in Feb 2015 (my employer is based in India and I have been working with same employer since Oct 2013 till present) and i entered the country on visiting visa valid for 30days. As soon as i landed in Uganda, my employer has applied for the work permit and obtained the same with validity from 17 March 2015 for 24 months. In this process i haveoverstayed for 10days (i.e., from 07 march 2016 to 16 March 2016) and my passport was with the immigration authorities as part of workpermit processing.

Later, i moved in and out of Uganda twice on holiday (ofcourse after obtaining work permit) i was never questioned about this nor detained and was never asked to pay the penalties for overstay. Also, I have applied for PCC which i should be getting upcoming week.

My question is " If I declare this as overstay, will this effect my chances of getting visa grant and if required what sort of additional information might the case officer ask for?"

I request you to please suggest me what could be done so as to get the positive outcome.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## renekara (Jul 14, 2016)

Hi guys,

I am currently filling out form 80, question 49 (Are you being sponsored by, or associated with, a business or organisation in Au).
I am on 457 currently, and have applied for 820. Should I fill out the info from my previous sponsor or should I leave it blank (as my partner is the sponsor for 820)?

Thanks for your help


----------



## ahmed ali (Jul 3, 2016)

regarding form 80,

guys need ur advice plz , i filled form 80 and about education detaiils i listed primary, middle and high school . however after submitting i realized that i didnot mention my activities during gaps between schools which were national summer holidays, are we expected to mention what we were doing in summer between schools? more over , are we expected to list summer holidays after every year in each school as a gap and mention our activities for 12 summers since start of our education???? cuz if YES , that sounds really really hard


----------

